# HAF 912 Advanced vs 500R ?



## We'llBangOK? (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to pick a case between of these two, there's a 30$ diffrence.(500r the more expensive one) 
Is the 30$ diffrence worth it ?


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 4, 2013)

both are solid.....
if u like to mod it a bit i would go for the 500R







the HAF can be modded nice too no deal but this doesn´t look nice:






to that:






or


----------



## Nordic (Mar 4, 2013)

I had the had 912 non advanced, but it is basically the same. I upgraded from that to the 550d, which has the same internal layout of the 500r. I am much happier with my 550d. Corsair's build quality is fantastic, compared to my haf 912 which I would say was pretty good. Looks are low on my list, but I personally think the 500r is better there. More modding options on the 500r as mentioned.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 4, 2013)

there you go:


TPU Corsair Carbide 500R review

HardwareBBQ HAF 912 Advanced review


----------

